# Socket chisel handles



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have 3 old socket chisels that need handles. Any ideas how mesquite would do? Not much else to select from in my area. (Wish I could find some bois-d-arc (sp?) but not likely. Any other suggestions? Plan to turn them myself.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I would guess that mesquite would be too brittle and might explode the first time you pound on it. Boxwood would be my first choice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would get some desert ironwood (any hardwood will work depending on how you use them). You should be able to find some online (try ebay..if they don't list the size you want, send them a message as most can cut to whatever you need)

The Osage Orange would work fine and should not be hard to find...and look great as well. My second choice for local woods would be Pecan or Hickory.

I would use epoxy and brass rings (but leather might work as well of found)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

current Stanley Sweetheart socket chisels are sold with hornbeam handles. 

what size bodark do you need? I probably have some.


----------



## captnbob45 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Chisel handle*

I have used mesquite as chisel handles and had no problem. The make one of the best wooden mallets I have ever used. My dad always thought me to never use a hammer on a chisel.



jm423 said:


> I have 3 old socket chisels that need handles. Any ideas how mesquite would do? Not much else to select from in my area. (Wish I could find some bois-d-arc (sp?) but not likely. Any other suggestions? Plan to turn them myself.


----------

